# CD Writer freezes Realplayer



## calimet (May 20, 2008)

For some reason when I use Realplayer, as I have been, for burning cd's it freezes once I load a blank cd to be burned. I try and use the task manager to close down realplayer but it nevers closes and I eventually have manually shut down the computer. I have uninstalled Realplayer and then re-installed it but to no better of a situation...Anyone familiar with this problem is it A) The cd writer is the problem B) Realplayer is the problem C) Both or god forbid D) I have a hard to find virus


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

calimet,

Why does RealOne Player freeze or hang when I burn a CD? 

Question 
Why does RealOne Player freeze or hang when I burn a CD? 

Answer 
This document applies to: 

- RealOne Player v2
- CD Burning

RealOne Player may freeze, hang, stall, or lock up when you burn a CD. This can occur for a number of reasons. You may have to close out of RealOne Player or restart your system to recover. RealNetworks is aware of these issues and is working to resolve them.

Your RealOne Player may freeze, hang, stall, or lock up in the following situations:

- If you select the Cancel button at the beginning of burn. To work around this issue, do not cancel the CD at the beginning of the burn.

- If you switch views (for example, you leave CD Burning to go to My Library) at the beginning of the burn. To work around this issue, do not switch views during a burn.

- After you burn multiple CDs in succession (that is, burning one CD right after another). To work around this issue, burn only one CD each time you start your computer and open RealOne Player.

- If you burn RealMedia (.RM) files to an Audio CD with the Make volume equal across all tracks check box selected. To work around this issue:

1. Go to Devices, then CD Burning.
2. From step 3 (Edit your options), click the Options button. 
3. From the Audio CD Options dialog box, click to clear Make volume equal across all tracks, and then click OK.

- If you are using Track-At-Once (TAO) writing mode and have selected a Disk-At-Once (DAO) feature that is not supported by your drive in TAO mode. To work around this issue:

1. Go to Devices, then CD Burning. 
2. From step 3 (Edit your options), click the Options button.
3. From the Audio CD Options dialog box, click Do not add 2-second gap between tracks, click to clear Crossfade tracks into one another, and then click OK. 
4. Try your burn again. 



- If you burn an Audio CD using the default Disk-At-Once (DAO) writing mode when your CD Burning drive does not fully support DAO. To work around this issue, switch to Track-At-Once (TAO) writing mode to burn your audio CD:

1. Go to Devices, then CD Burning, and click the Drive Options button at the bottom of your screen.
2. From the Preferences dialog box, select the Always use Track At Once (TAO) for audio CD burning check box, and then click OK. 
3. Be sure to clear any DAO features by going to step 3 (Edit your options), clicking the Options button, clicking Do not add 2-second gap between tracks, and clicking to clear Crossfade tracks into one another. Click OK to save your changes. 

Check out:

http://real.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/re...fcGFnZT0xJnBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9Q0QgRnJlZXplcw**

- John


----------

